# Ravelry!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got my invite! I am now a member of Ravelry!!
same username as here - mamajohnson -

Now, I must go back and see what all I can find there!

:hobbyhors

Thnx to ya'll for giving me the link to it!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Hi, I'm dawnSC and I'll 'friend you~!"

Just understand that Ravelry, like knitting can be addictive.... 

; )

dawn


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I guess I like addictions... have been on HT forever... lol!
ok, now,,, let me go see if I can figure out how to find you on there...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You have no idea how addicting it is. I'm off to friend you! What I did and still do is check in on my friends every so often to see what groups they are in. There are so many new groups that start each day it is hard to know them all. Have fun and if you need any help feel free to ask.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

They must have been doing the invites today. I just joined, too. I'm AK-Homesteaders on Ravelry. I'll go back and look for the HT folks. It looks like a fun site. I'm definitely getting addicted to knitting. I'm finishing my third pair of felted mittens. Now all my boys have a pair. This is FUN!

Jenny


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

got you both friended!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Isn't Ravelry great? I love it!

I'm tryskal on there too.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm SerenityGulch over there.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have friended ya both!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I'll see if I can find you too. I'm bohemiangirl over there. I get lost looking through the patterns and spend a lot of time!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll go back there later today when I have more time, and then find you folks to get in my friends list. I've joined a few groups, but haven't had time to go through them. Looks like there are some great patterns there.

Jenny


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Hey, besides getting lost, Ravelry's a great tool... naturally, there are the patterns (and I regularly do a search for 'free' patterns, but you can keep up with all your knitting relatives and friends. Recently, a young lady who is very dear to me (one of my bonus kids) moved from GA to Nebraska~! oy.... do you know how far Nebraska is from me? My daughter and I and a friend have been knitting warm accessories and had the added advantage of going to her Ravelry site and peeking about in her favorites. ; ) We're ready to mail a 'shower' of warm wishes from 'home', as it's about time for some weather there that she is definately not accustomed to. I also have done some sneaky holiday fact gathering on my own daughter there... ; )

All that knitting goodness in one location~ we're lucky girls~

dawn


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I got my invite and registered yesterday. I've spent a little time trying to get acquainted with the site. Possibly I don't know what I'm doing, but I'm not finding very many free patterns. I'm not interested in buying expensive patterns. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Countrylady if you go to the patterns tab at the top of the page then when you get to the patterns page you can do a search for, free ......, whatever it is you are looking for. You should get pages of free patterns. Just what are you looking for?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> Countrylady if you go to the patterns tab at the top of the page then when you get to the patterns page you can do a search for, free ......, whatever it is you are looking for. You should get pages of free patterns. Just what are you looking for?


Thank you. This will help me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Glad I could help. I'll go over and friend you, then if you have any questions or problems you can just PM me there. But anyone can ask for help here too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady who are you over on Ravelry? There is a countrylady by the name of Barb from Aurora, I dont know what state though. Is that you?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Marchwind said:


> Country Lady who are you over on Ravelry? There is a countrylady by the name of Barb from Aurora, I dont know what state though. Is that you?


That's not me. I guess she beat me to it. I'm LuvinCountry
I haven't had much time to check the site out, but I'm dropping in there a few minutes along.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll try to add you all to my friend list...

I am Knitstersister29


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Off to add you to my friends.


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm Lauriebelle on Ravelry too....Yeah....so I'm not real creative with names...LOL


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anybody else gone group happy? I do believe I'm a member of 36 groups.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I went group happy when I first got there...and occasionally I do it again! But after a while, I weed them back out. That just gives me room to start over!!

I'm HollowOakFarm over there.

Meg


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL! Just 2 minutes ago, a friend of mine emailed me about Ravelry, and I sent an email request for an invitation... I come here and find THIS topic!!! LOL!!!

Hope I get my invite soon! I will probably try for XCricketX or something of the like on there too... I'm wanting to learn to knit as soon as I get my first pair of needles. I've been crocheting like crazy lately... and came up with my first original pattern. Would love to share it when I'm finished with it! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Let us know when you get your invite and sign up and we can all friend you. They have a lot of crochet stuff too and lots of crochet groups. You should probably hear in a few days I should think.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

UGH.. there's 5000 and something people in front of me on the waiting list! Not sure how long that will take... but I will let you all know as soon as I'm in! ^_^

Thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not long at most maybe a week or so. It used to be a much longer waiting list, time wise. I think it took 6 months for me to get my invite. It seems most people get in about a week after they sign up.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

AH! Finally got my invite tonight!!! BUT THE SITE IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGG!!!!!

^_^ Ahwell... *think happy thoughts*


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok...I'm in! Add me!!!

I'm "LawRunFarm" 

Thanks all!!!!

Cricket


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Off to friend you!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I tell ya, Ravelry is just mind boggling!
I get on there and just end up looking and looking....
sorta overloads my little pea-brain!
lol!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Isn't it wonderful :baby04:


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I really really like it!!!! ^_^ Thanks all! I'm getting the adds in!

For some reason the pattern search keeps locking up my computer. Hmmm... will have to figure that out!

I'm SOOOO enjoying the site!!!!!

Cricket


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know they used to recommend that you run Firefox for your viewing pleasure :sing:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm on ravelry, my name is celestejoy

I might as well toot my blog too, I was real bad about doing it last year, trying to turn over a new leaf, the link in in my sig. I like blogging, I'm just not in the mood all the time, and I much prefer paper and pencil...computer still seems fake to me for my own journaling. I have a whole bunch of new stuff to get up on Ravelry and blog about tho.


----------

